# scim 1.2.2/scim-qtimm 0.8.9发布

## liuspider

scim 主要是一些小修改：

http://www.scim-im.org/news/scim_news/scim_1_2_2_is_released

scim-qtimm 一些以前不正确的实现得到修正：

http://www.scim-im.org/news/skim_news/scim_qtimm_0_8_9_is_available

----------

## akar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge scim-qtimm>/dev/null
> 
> !!! ERROR: app-i18n/scim-qtimm-0.8.9 failed.
> ...

 

如果大家碰到以上的錯誤的話。 就需要重新編譯x11-libs/qt。或者把 USE的那個 關鍵字放進 /etc/make.conf內，啟動qt 輸入法的支持。

```
USE="immqt-bc" emerge x11-libs/qt -pv
```

*看來 immqt 和  immqt -bc都行 ， 但不知道'加了‘-bc'有什麼 好處 （bc= Better Cook/Code）？

在網上找來  LiuCougar (liuspider) <liuspider_ZAI_users.sourceforge.net> 的 skim文件：

http://scim.sourceforge.net/skim/doc/user/en/

 *Quote:*   

> USE="immqt-bc" (or USE="immqt" if you are willing to recompile all your Qt based applications afterwards) and then emerge scim-qtimm

 

意思是 如果用 "immqt-bc"  重新編譯 qt庫， 就不重新編譯所有的 Qt軟件， 用 "immqt" 就需要。

 :Smile: 

----------

## liuspider

 :Smile: 

scim-qtimm 0.8.9 应该还没进入 portage 吧？

----------

## r0bertz

是啊，是啊，地球人都直道 :Laughing: 

 *akar wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # emerge scim-qtimm>/dev/null
> 
> !!! ERROR: app-i18n/scim-qtimm-0.8.9 failed.
> ...

 

----------

## liuspider

 *zhllg wrote:*   

> 是啊，是啊，地球人都直道
> 
>  *akar wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> # emerge scim-qtimm>/dev/null
> ...

 

当时忘了写好处了：

其实目前如果你使用 scim 的话，没有好处  :Smile:  (Qt 4 之后的 scim-qtimm 才会支持过高级的功能）

----------

## r0bertz

大哥，你的意思是说“使用scim-qtimm暂时没有好处“吧

使用scim的好处就是可以让我输入中文

----------

## liuspider

 *zhllg wrote:*   

> 大哥，你的意思是说“使用scim-qtimm暂时没有好处“吧
> 
> 使用scim的好处就是可以让我输入中文

 

我说的不明白： qtimm 和 scim-qtimm 一起使用现在没有任何额外的好处

scim-qtimm 和 qtimm-bc 一起用就够了

scim-qtimm 还是有很多好处：最大的就是，当你退出scim时，任何程序都不会 crash  :Smile: 

----------

## akar

 *zhllg wrote:*   

> 大哥，你的意思是说“使用scim-qtimm暂时没有好处“吧
> 
> 使用scim的好处就是可以让我输入中文

 

 :Smile:   老兄 好 “油墨” （黑你一下）

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scim-qtimm 和 qtimm-bc 一起用就够了
> 
> scim-qtimm 还是有很多好处：最大的就是，当你退出scim时，任何程序都不会 crash 
> ...

 

就是說， 今天用 scim-qtimm 和 qtimm-bc 這個組合。

 :Idea:  不遠的將來就只用 scim-qtimm，因為她不會因為退出scim时，導致程序会跟者crash。

這樣理解對吧？

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> scim-qtimm 0.8.9 应该还没进入 portage 吧？

 

自己弄ebuild(還有scim1.2.2)。 因為太簡單，沒有技術含量，不敢在此說。

----------

## liuspider

完全正确  :Smile: 

BTW: 好像记得 akar 版主 对 SCIM 有什么想法想发表的吧...

----------

## r0bertz

 *liuspider wrote:*   

>  *zhllg wrote:*   大哥，你的意思是说“使用scim-qtimm暂时没有好处“吧
> 
> 使用scim的好处就是可以让我输入中文 
> 
> 我说的不明白： qtimm 和 scim-qtimm 一起使用现在没有任何额外的好处
> ...

 

嘿嘿

好像哪里看过，好像是qtimm之所以要重编所有的qt程序，就是因为它有些额外的功能，但是会改变ABI

不过那些额外功能，scim-qtimm不支持

对么

----------

## liuspider

没错，理解完全正确  :Smile: 

----------

## akar

 *liuspider wrote:*   

> 好像记得 akar 版主 对 SCIM 有什么想法想发表的吧...

 

不錯！ 但又是沒有技術含量， 來看純技術表演的人恐怕又要失望一次。 :Embarassed: 

好了， 回到正題上， 我希望scim有以下的兩方面的改善。

1. 輸入法有必要有限制 字集內取字的功能：

scim的強大結構 大有把全部的輸入法和輸入法用戶都大海納川的氣勢。 而來自不同輸入法的特性和能力， 可能提供大量可選的字給終端用戶。當中包括中文的繁簡和大量的中文異體字，甚至是整個中日韓越（CJKV）內的字。

比如： "裝"（繁）和 "装"（簡）， 還有混著來的 "娤"（日）。

如果每次也要讓我們用戶每次打字都崩緊神經，怕不小心打／選錯字，那會是挺累的一件事。

以前的我們可能會問電腦可否幫我處理那七萬多個中文字， 今天的我們可能要求輸入法可否幫輸入那在七萬多字中正確的那個字。

隨著開源系統的中文處理越來越成熟，一些更專業的應用都可能出現（整理古籍），成熟 同樣專業的輸入法同樣與并進。 例：支持七萬漢字！第五代倉頡輸入法世紀版即將推出！

這方面我建議可加入兩個選項（配置）：

1. 分辦／候選： 用戶想要的字符集。

2. 強制不強制實施字符集限制 -- 強制只可輸入己選的字集內的字，或者只是在候選字區上在顯示時標示（比如顏色）區別，但仍可選用。

我用以的“劍”比喻來說明以上的情況：

scim中文輸入法平台 就像 削鐵如泥的寶劍劍刃；

分辦／候選： 用戶想要的字符集選項 就像是 劍柄；

強制不強制實施字符集限制 就像是 劍鞘。

以上的兩個功能是確保劍的主人善用劍的鋒利之餘，但又不會因為用劍而不小心傷了自己（也不會傷了我們的中文語言系統，使其混亂了！）

2. 詞組功能

 －－輸入一個字，就把它相關的詞組提供出來的選項。

（不瞞大家說，有時我會在某一個輸入法下，不懂輸入某一個字時，現在的我會把拼音輸在google上，讓她給我中文字  :Razz: ）

讓我們看看現在的不同輸入法，主要分成 字音 和 字型 兩大類。

字音類都提供了詞組輸入，主要是因為單一字的同音頻率太高，不支持詞組輸入不好用！

而一般的 字型類的輸入法反而不注重這詞組輸入功能。

如果輸入法平台上自提供詞組查詢功能，那對用戶真是一大助益。

假想的加入方式可以是：

提供配置（選項）：

1. 直接提供詞組／或用熱鍵按需啟動查找以及顯示。

*這和字音類的詞組輸入有區別，但只是它們可以用共同一詞組字典罷了。

而我認為以上提到的兩個建議應直接由scim這輸入法平台來提供，因為以上這些選項應該要提供給所有加入到scim輸入平台的輸入法（倉頡，五筆...）。 那個別輸入法不用費一分功夫，一但架構在scim平台下，立刻有了這些特異功能！

以上的兩項建議都是針對改善中文輸入的可用性，當然我認為可以分開放在另外的scim-zh包內，要是用戶需要中文的輸入支持，就把這些功能安裝上去。（也可以把中文字體同時也裝上去， 嘻嘻！ : :Mr. Green: :）

後話：

早些時刻(scim 1.0.2)，用了一陣子智能拼音，慢慢的把拼音學了起來。 我發現智能拼音可以提供 繁／簡體 輸出，但當我轉到繁體輸出，那真的吓死我。很不行！因為幾乎沒有詞組呢。還不如智能拼音簡體輸出＋同文堂簡繁轉換（只用智能拼音的簡體輸出當然沒發現這問題）。 不斷改善不論是簡體用戶輸入或繁體用戶輸入，甚至是我們這些香港人的特有額外四千多的香港字輸入，都帶給最完美的中文輸入解決方案。

我祝／期待scim可以以它優越的平台讓輸入法開發人員樂於採用，而貼心的輔助功能更能得到全世界需要輸入法的用戶的心。

----------

## liuspider

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 不錯！ 但又是沒有技術含量， 來看純技術表演的人恐怕又要失望一次。 

 

呵呵，用户的反馈也是非常重要的啊  :Smile: 

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. 輸入法有必要有限制 字集內取字的功能：
> 
> scim的強大結構 大有把全部的輸入法和輸入法用戶都大海納川的氣勢。 而來自不同輸入法的特性和能力， 可能提供大量可選的字給終端用戶。當中包括中文的繁簡和大量的中文異體字，甚至是整個中日韓越（CJKV）內的字。
> ...

 

这个想法很有创意，在SCIM 1.3.0 实现的 filter 架构下应该可以实现：一个输入法（当然，这里咱们只讨论中文输入法）能输入的字，是由它自己决定的，因此我们可以在外部加上去的限制，就是过滤掉里面的一部分，或者像你说的那样，以不同的颜色显示那些不在指定字符集中的候选字、词。

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 我用以的“劍”比喻來說明以上的情況：
> 
> scim中文輸入法平台 就像 削鐵如泥的寶劍劍刃；
> ...

 

你的这个比喻非常贴切 

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. 詞組功能
> 
>  －－輸入一個字，就把它相關的詞組提供出來的選項。
> ...

 

如果我没理解错的话，你是想通过，比如说拼音来输入一个字，以得到这个字在某种笔画输入法中对应的 原始码，对吗？ SCIM 1.3.0 中实现的 filter 的另一个主要的设计目标，就是支持这个应用。或者你的意思是造词功能吗？这个在 scim-tables 中已经支持的了。

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 而我認為以上提到的兩個建議應直接由scim這輸入法平台來提供，因為以上這些選項應該要提供給所有加入到scim輸入平台的輸入法（倉頡，五筆...）。 那個別輸入法不用費一分功夫，一但架構在scim平台下，立刻有了這些特異功能！
> 
> 以上的兩項建議都是針對改善中文輸入的可用性，當然我認為可以分開放在另外的scim-zh包內，要是用戶需要中文的輸入支持，就把這些功能安裝上去。（也可以把中文字體同時也裝上去， 嘻嘻！ ::）
> ...

 

filter 是独立于 IMEngine 的，所以不需要每个 输入法 本身提供支持

 *akar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 後話：
> 
> 早些時刻(scim 1.0.2)，用了一陣子智能拼音，慢慢的把拼音學了起來。 我發現智能拼音可以提供 繁／簡體 輸出，但當我轉到繁體輸出，那真的吓死我。很不行！因為幾乎沒有詞組呢。還不如智能拼音簡體輸出＋同文堂簡繁轉換（只用智能拼音的簡體輸出當然沒發現這問題）。 不斷改善不論是簡體用戶輸入或繁體用戶輸入，甚至是我們這些香港人的特有額外四千多的香港字輸入，都帶給最完美的中文輸入解決方案。
> ...

 

第一个实现的 filter 很可能是一个 自动进行 简繁/繁简 转换的 filter：因此你就可以使用 scim-pinyin 中的简体，但是输出的可以是繁体了  :Smile: 

----------

